# Is our puppy going to be long or short haired ?



## Enclave12 (May 11, 2011)

Our 12 year old German Shepherd Einstein passed away a month ago, we had him since he was 8 weeks old. It was too wierd without anyone greeting you in the home anymore so we decided to get another puppy.


Zeek is 9 week old but im not sure if he is going to be a long or short haired Shepherd. His father was a long hair dog and mom was short.

I took a couple pics.

*oversized pictures removed by moderator. Please resize before posting.*


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

It's hard to tell. He's got that longish hair on his chest and front legs but the puppies change so much as they grow. Congratulations! I am so sorry for the loss of your Einstein. I lost my Carleigh in December at the age of 12yrs. 4mos. due to hemangiosarcoma. While we can't replace them and will always remember them, a new pup sure helps us focus on the good times!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He looks like a plush coat now... but I'm not well versed in coats yet....


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Silly me! I forgot to say how handsome he is and welcome!!:welcome:


----------



## Enclave12 (May 11, 2011)

Yea i made a video of einstein if you guys want to see him.





 


Same with Zeek.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He looks like a stock coat. I'm not seeing any long hair around the ears, which is a dead giveaway for longcoats.

BTW, we have a maximum picture posting size of 800 x 600. Yours are 1024 x 763.


----------



## Enclave12 (May 11, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He looks like a stock coat. I'm not seeing any long hair around the ears, which is a dead giveaway for longcoats.
> 
> BTW, we have a maximum picture posting size of 800 x 600. Yours are 1024 x 763.


 
K i made em smaller


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya, doesn't seem like he'll be a long coat.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

*Loved the videos. The first one, I cried my eyes out but what a lovely tribute. The second one made me smile, what a cutie and the music was perfect. *


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Standard stock coat. Not a long coat. Cute pup!


----------



## Enclave12 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, yea the first vid of Einstein the music is perfect garunteed to make you cry. Also their was no need to edit my post, i changed the pictures through photobucket they automaticly get smaller, thanks for being such a jerk about that geesh


http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j385/enclave12/HPIM1867.jpg


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Enclave12 said:


> Thanks for the comments, yea the first vid of Einstein the music is perfect garunteed to make you cry. Also their was no need to edit my post, i changed the pictures through photobucket they automaticly get smaller, thanks for being such a jerk about that geesh
> 
> 
> http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j385/enclave12/HPIM1867.jpg


I'm sorry you think that enforcing board rules is "being a jerk". But it's my (unpaid, volunteer) job to do so. And once you post pictures to the board they do not automatically resize in your post after you've resized them in photobucket.


----------



## SunKissedRider (Apr 25, 2011)

Enclave12 said:


> Thanks for the comments, yea the first vid of Einstein the music is perfect garunteed to make you cry. *Also their was no need to edit my post, i changed the pictures through photobucket they automaticly get smaller, thanks for being such a jerk about that geesh*
> 
> 
> http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j385/enclave12/HPIM1867.jpg



An attitude like that won't get you far on this forum. There is a lot of great things about this forum, but part of it is following the rules. You posted pics that were too big to begin with. The mods have a strict rule about removing pics that are too big. No need to be a snot, just follow the rules and you'll get along just fine.


----------



## Enclave12 (May 11, 2011)

SunKissedRider said:


> An attitude like that won't get you far on this forum. There is a lot of great things about this forum, but part of it is following the rules. You posted pics that were too big to begin with. The mods have a strict rule about removing pics that are too big. No need to be a snot, just follow the rules and you'll get along just fine.


 
Attitude go away please lol... I have no attitude. i dont appritiate a mod deleting my pictures, after i told them i changed the size. Now i cant put them back on the first post because i cant edit the post..


A snot ? Listen if your going to start calling me names, maybe your the one with the attitude ? Grow up kid, only kids call people names.. Act like an adult.


----------



## Enclave12 (May 11, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm sorry you think that enforcing board rules is "being a jerk". But it's my (unpaid, volunteer) job to do so. And once you post pictures to the board they do not automatically resize in your post after you've resized them in photobucket.


 
Actually they do, the link doesnt change the pictures do they are coming from the same link. Trust me i've dont this plenty of times.. But thats ok, If the kind of response im going to get from people is name calling after i mention i didnt like my pictures being removed.. then this forum needs more work then picture removing..


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Since you seem to have all the answers and no one appears to be right but you, good luck!
Maybe you can start your own forum and see how difficult it can be to deal with people who sign up, accept the rules and then don't feel like they have to abide by them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

OP - Please review the board rules:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/administrator-messages/93163-board-rules.html
Jean
Admin

We know what happens to people who click accept without reading the agreement...


----------



## Welshy23 (Dec 11, 2012)

Right whilst we are on this subject, lemmie get it back on track. Is my pup long haired?! i was told she was short!!!! Ive seen other puppies with like real real short hair! what is she?!


----------



## Nikita singh (May 7, 2016)

Hy I got a puppy of 7 weeks bt m still confused he will be double coat or long coat


----------



## Nikita singh (May 7, 2016)

Another pic ..


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Maybe off topic but what is the easiest way to post pictures on this site? Can I just copy paste?


----------

